# Great Grooming Tutorials by Sue Zecco!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a three part grooming demo by Sue Zecco. Great for new groomers and those trying to work up the nerve to try. Hope you find the videos helpful. (Both Sue and the demo poodle, Bella, do a terrific job.) 
Sue Zecco Mini Poodle Demo Part 1 - YouTube
http://youtu.be/ZYa7QQqwIy8
http://youtu.be/W-BtCXYu4pg


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Love Sue!! I met her years ago at a grooming competition. She always wore a blue jumpsuit and a looong braid! She does an awesome job teaching!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

These are fantastic a find! I have a collection of her DVDs and there were tips in the first one that I have not heard before - great stuff!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

wonderful thanks


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Love Sue!! I met her years ago at a grooming competition... She does an awesome job teaching!


I so agree! I've learned _so much_ from Sue's videos. I dream of Chagall one day being a demo poodle for her or Jay Scruggs or Diane Betelak, or ALL THREE! (Chagall and I met Diane at the PCA National Specialty Show in 2013, she is doll, as well as an amazing poodle groomer.)


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks! I just watched all three of the videos - WOW! Very, very good and informative. Just what I needed to know, now maybe I will be able to clip Jaxon's topknot!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:bump:

Great thread! Just in case someone hasn't seen it...so anyone can see the videos.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Here's a three part grooming demo by Sue Zecco. Great for new groomers and those trying to work up the nerve to try. Hope you find the videos helpful. (Both Sue and the demo poodle, Bella, do a terrific job.)
> Sue Zecco Mini Poodle Demo Part 1 - YouTube
> http://youtu.be/ZYa7QQqwIy8
> Sue Zecco Mini Poodle Demo Part 3 - Finishing Touches - YouTube


Great training videos. Almost makes me think I could do at least the Feet, Face and fanny. 

That's quite a recommendation from Sue Zecco for the Wahl Bravura Lithium cordless clipper in the first one! Sounds like her favorite for doing those parts.

I should have bought one last year, I just looked the price and they have gone up.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh! After ~10 years of grooming a standard poodle, watching her groom such a little girl is fascinating. Such tiny little paws! And it takes so much less time!

I've got to say that I'm pretty excited about downsizing to a mpoo


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Great videos! This video and more are available free and live streaming at the national grooming shows! 
You can find all about it by subscribing to Groomer to Groomer magazine. Hey, it's a free publication! They will inform you online when the next grooming show is coming up. You can watch demonstrations, such as Sue Zucco or Jay Scruggs or Diane Betelak and can even ask questions.
I just watched the Pasadena CA WEst Coast grooming competition this past weekend. Poodles are always a feature as well as other breeds. Video's available long after the shows are over, so you can watch over and over! 
BTW, I don't have any monetary reason for suggesting the magazine. I've been receiving it for a number of years and really enjoy it.
Good Luck!


----------

